

Show HN: Beatrix 2.0, social media for business made friendly - fookyong
https://beatrixapp.com/?v=2

======
fookyong
Hi all, it's been a year since I launched Beatrix 1.0 and we just pushed a
major new update!

Full details here: [https://beatrixapp.com/blog/say-hello-to-
beatrix-2.html](https://beatrixapp.com/blog/say-hello-to-beatrix-2.html)

It's been a long slog, competing against great products like Buffer and
Hootsuite, but we are determined to come out the other side :)

This year we will most likely be diversifying from pure social media, too.
Beatrix 2.0 is the foundation for that.

Let me know what you think! would be interested to hear from other
bootstrappers building products that compete with large incumbents.

------
fiatjaf
"Generate content" is the same as polluting the internet with repeated useless
information?

